# New Report on Chinese HSR Accident



## leemell (Jul 29, 2011)

The LA Times had this followup article on the accident.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Deadly Chinese bullet train crash spawns anger, safety concerns

From the very end of the article:



> The accident Saturday has struck the public as something of a national embarrassment. Chinese blogs have been noting that *Japan hasn't had a bullet train-related fatality since its service opened in 1964*. High-speed rail was introduced to China in 2007.
> 
> [*Emphasis* mine.]


That may be the most bitter pill of all to swallow.


----------



## AC4400 (Aug 3, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Deadly Chinese bullet train crash spawns anger, safety concerns
> 
> From the very end of the article:
> 
> ...


China's HSR is developing too fast; 6,000 miles in less than 4 years! That is definitely not a good thing toward safety.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 4, 2011)

> China's HSR is developing too fast; 6,000 miles in less than 4 years! That is definitely not a good thing toward safety.


The Chinese may have believed they learned everything they needed to know from the experiences of the French, Japanese, Koreans, even the Taiwanese. If so, they were evidently wrong.


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep. Looks like we are all becoming ardent students of the obvious


----------



## trainviews (Aug 24, 2011)

DET63 said:


> > China's HSR is developing too fast; 6,000 miles in less than 4 years! That is definitely not a good thing toward safety.
> 
> 
> The Chinese may have believed they learned everything they needed to know from the experiences of the French, Japanese, Koreans, even the Taiwanese. If so, they were evidently wrong.


It seems like corruption has been a major feature too. Definately not a good thing toward safety either!


----------

